# Best investment on "trackside accessory" ever! :-)



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi folks,

I just wanted to show off my latest toy - of course it´s not only a toy, but a serious accessory (at least that´s what I was able to convince my wife of)! ;-) 

Please take a closer look at the upper right corner of this pic: Here´s my new, tiny LCD display. I used to have to look at the 19" monitor below my track table (still standing there) for reading my lap times, but it was a bit annoying especially when racing faster cars. 










Here´s a close up of the display:










It´s so small I was able to simply put it at the edge of my table.

But best of all: This thing has a built-in DVB-T receiver! )) 










I was fed up paying for all those cable TV programs I never watch, so after DVB-T being available for a couple of weeks in my region I decided to try it - and it works just perfectly! Today I cancelled the contract with my cable TV provider - my portable TV/laptimer-combo + my standalone receiver for the living room will pay for itself in not more than 1 year! ))

Greetings from Germany,

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Very cool...I love that it displays in KPH.....

---------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Perfect little screen for trackside! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Great Job, I was thinking of something similar. When we got home from our last trip My wife dropped our portable DVD player the screen still works but the dvd part is kaput ( Yes the same one I bought 5 days before we left for the trip ouch!) but thought a Jumbo tron screen on the track would be cool, and when its not being used I can loop The Car and Gran Prix on the screen to entertain all the little plastic people...

Dave
Anyone have a working knowldge of the pinouts for these little DVD player screens?


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*pertable DVD players...*

Hi Dave,

now your story avbout your DVD player´s a real bummer! :drunk: 

Hmm, does that thing have any "AV-in" or S-VHS connectors? If so, it shouldn´t be a big deal to give it a new use plugging it into a PC graphics card that has a TV-out feature...?! 

Otherwise I doubt if it´s possible to connect the combo´s display to a graphics card without being an electronics expert...  

I wish you the best of luck to bring your device to a new sense of life!!! :wave: 

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Claus,
great track layout and scenery


----------

